

Yosemite bans drones - gnicholas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/drones-banned-at-u-s-yosemite-national-park/

======
cjensen
Makes sense. National Parks try hard to reduce man-made stuff that can bother
other visitors. An R/C plane makes noise and is unnecessary.

